# CLOSED Saharah Visit Cafe Curtain Wall and Wildflower Meadow Floor



## jynxy87 (May 8, 2020)

If anyone would like to stop by and see Saharah just leave a comment. I will send out Dodo codes via PM. I will send codes out approximately 2 at time and will like the posts so that everyone can keep track.

Tips are appreciated (bells, NMT, gold nuggets) but not required. 

Saharah is fenced in next to the airport. You can shop at Nook's and Ables' if you woukd like. 

Please stay on the path and do not shake trees or pick flowers. 
Leave through the airport.


----------



## niconii (May 8, 2020)

Hi! Would love to visit!


----------



## Jam86 (May 8, 2020)

may i please visit ♡


----------



## Bloobloop (May 8, 2020)

i'd love to stop by!


----------



## aericell (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## MightyPen (May 8, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to drop by!


----------



## PurpleCrutches (May 8, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## drchoo (May 8, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## sunchild (May 8, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## lackless (May 8, 2020)

I’d love to come by if possible!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## kojuuro (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## boorah (May 8, 2020)

Could I come as well? Will tip!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 8, 2020)

Unfortunately I’ve gotten busy and won’t be online, just skip over me in the queue.
Thanks!


----------



## Lycheee (May 8, 2020)

Can I pop by? : )


----------



## lyonbunny (May 8, 2020)

hello im interested!


----------



## Kamzitty (May 8, 2020)

Would love to come if possible, thanks so much! <3


----------



## mayorapple (May 8, 2020)

If youre still accepting visitors id love to come


----------



## Mookie (May 8, 2020)

Hi. Would like to visit if possible. Will tip 99k. Thanks


----------



## edrinaline (May 8, 2020)

hi! i’d like to come if you’re still available! ty c:


----------



## Eclipse (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still available! Thanks!


----------



## duke-420 (May 8, 2020)

Still happening? I'd like to come


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Taishan (May 8, 2020)

Hi. Can I visit?


----------



## jynxy87 (May 8, 2020)

Yes I am still letting people in. I am working through the line. Saharah just takes a while, unfortunately.


----------



## allainah (May 8, 2020)

i would like to come when you have time please <3


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 8, 2020)

May I pay you a visit?


----------



## Restin (May 8, 2020)

Hi, if you’re still queueing I’d like to visit


----------



## katie. (May 8, 2020)

Hello would love to pop by to get the floor. I’ll leave a tip


----------



## reikocakes (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come visit if you're still available!


ah nevermind, I have to log off! disregard my post!


----------



## ayla<3 (May 8, 2020)

i’d like 2 come if ur still available :O


----------



## jynxy87 (May 8, 2020)

Someone just quitely left. I getting her back. I am sending out new codes shortly.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



jynxy87 said:


> Someone just quitely left. I getting her back. I am sending out new codes shortly.


Ok I am back up and working through the queue. I am sorry for the delay I am getting to everone as fast as I can.


----------



## lauren1 (May 8, 2020)

I’d like to come


----------



## elo-chan (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if she's still there!


----------



## Soldarian (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to stop by if you're still taking visitors!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 8, 2020)

I'd also love to come by if possible, I can bring some hybrids, or NMT if you prefer that


----------



## jynxy87 (May 8, 2020)

I am closing this now. Everyone should have codes, if I accidently missed someone let me know. 

The gates will be open for the next little bit for those of you that currently have codes.


----------

